# what blood do you carry?



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

thank you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't carry nothin... it better walk on a leash


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

type O - ????


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont get it...:\


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

RH-.................


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

re....re..re.re


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

O + HERE!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not sure what blood type I am...or carry. :hammer:


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

O- here, we give but can't recieve hahah..is that the question?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

quaterboy22 said:


> thank you.


You're Welcome.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> You're Welcome.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yall r hilarious....


----------

